# Voice and Mouth don't match



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure there is a posting here, but can't find one. My kids always want me to record WWE Smackdown. I noticed that every week when I record this problem, the voices are never in sync with the mouth movements. Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There can be several causes of out-of-synch audio/video, including:

* Original source broadcast: This seems to be all-to-common with some network broadcasts and certain HiDef networks. There's nothing you can do about the problem if it's caused by the source, other than complain to them.

* HDMI Audio/Video interface: Some TVs and AV Receivers don't do a great job processing the audio and video simultaneously. If your out-of-synch timing is always the same, regardless of the source channel, then try using component video plus digital audio connections instead of the HDMI connection to see if that helps. Note that sometimes this problem will be different if the source channel uses DD5.1 audio instead of 2-ch PCM audio. Also, some newer TVs and AV Receivers allow you to independently set audio/video delay to compensate for this problem. Check your TV or AV Receiver owner's manual.

* Temporary DVR problem: Sometimes the DVR itself will get "confused" and the audio/video may go out-of-synch. Sometimes a simple FF/REW will clear that up. Or resetting the DVR will solve it. Or try pressing STOP to stop the recording and then press LIST to find your program and restart it. If you're watching Live TV, try changing the channels back & forth, or try rewinding slightly into the live recording buffer.

* Problem with DirecTV's feed from the local station, or with its uplink to the satellite. Contact DirecTV to be sure they're aware of the problem.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> There can be several causes of out-of-synch audio/video, including:
> 
> * Original source broadcast: This seems to be all-to-common with some network broadcasts and certain HiDef networks. There's nothing you can do about the problem if it's caused by the source, other than complain to them.
> 
> ...


litzdog911....thank for this informative response. I'll have to try to catch this show when it's on to see if it's the original source.


----------

